# hello strangers



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

Hey guys been a while but been super busy. Tank is doing great, haven't added more fish but plan to as aggression increases. I have added a mulitiple home homemade slate structure.. Back on the boards for a while...


----------



## StevenT (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome back!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Pictures?


----------



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=21026&ppuser=29687><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=21026&size=1 border=0></a>

More to come later


----------



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

What you guys
think


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks good, as far as being an environment for mbuna. I'm a snob about natural looking plants, but your caves are good. Maybe make sure that the fish can't see eachother when looking out of the caves- point them away from eachother and put obstacles/barriers between the fronts of caves that don't.

Your stocking list is pretty bad though  many incompatibilities. Acei need a 5ft tank and a school. Your labidochromis will probably be killed eventually. The jewel can't stand up to mbuna in a fight. Same goes for the peacocks. Unless you are 1000% sure you have all males, you will likely have cross breeding with all those single specimens of different species.


----------



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

My, lab is a kenyi mix and i have a guy for the jewel when it turns sour.been at it 7 months or so and other than some nipping everything has been great. Also redoing my decor in a few weeks with river rocks


----------

